

Show HN: TrackingDiet.com (Coupon: hnnews) - tomd3v
http://trackingdiet.com

======
WestCoastJustin
Cool idea, I think there is room for innovation in this area. I never noticed
from the video, but are these requirements based off your weight or the RDA
150 lbs? I think it would be cool, if you just opened up the site so people
can build example meals without having to create an account. This will most
likely drive traffic to your site.

Also, having ways to create and see calorie/fat/protein rations per meal would
be cool. For example people on the zone diet [1], would have a _" 40:30:30"
ratio of calories obtained daily from carbohydrates, proteins, and fats,
respectively_.

I think you are onto something with how you group these foods together and
show the total value for the entire meal.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zone_diet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zone_diet)

